
Cloudflare ending DDoS protection for 8chan - uptown
https://twitter.com/kevinroose/status/1158188641946165248
======
grzm
Primary discussion (over 500 points, over 500 comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20610395](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20610395)

------
legostormtroopr
This is chilling, and let me tell you why...

CloudFlare cuts off 8chan... but "There are other DDOS protection services, so
this doesn't mean 8chan is going offline for good".

Except CloudFlare just turned DDOS Infrastructure from Platform to Publisher.
CloudFlare explicitly doesn't support 8chan. So other DDOS protection services
who allow them are forced to say why they allow them, when their competitors
don't. The CEOs of these companies not to be affiliated with 8chan, or to just
not lose their professional networks are now in a position where remaining
impartial is no longer viable.

DDOS protection is now something that is only provided to "allowed" speech,
where it is "allowed" by Tech CEOs based out of Silicon Valley.

It used to be "site X doesn't have to host you, make your own", except given
how easy DDOS attacks are to perform even if you can build your own version of
"site X" hosting is now no longer possible.

This is the last phase of web centralization. If tech giants don't like your
site, they won't host it, or even protect it. But because its a "bad" site,
its ok.

~~~
voxl
Talk about a slippery slope, let's really defend the Nazi message board? No,
burn it down, and any and all other websites that allow white nationalists to
effectively build communities.

~~~
siphon22
It's easy to become emotional and not realize that 8chan != one of it's
boards. Going after 8chan for that one board, is like going after Facebook
because one of it's users goes on a rampage. Or blaming a whole group of
people for the actions of one. When you get to this point, you are no better
than the racists/Nazis you're attacking.

------
aleister_777
Tech giant supporting the suppression of speech they find to be disagreeable?

Fortunately, for the good of history phone companies didn't take a similar
tact.

~~~
SheinhardtWigCo
Tech giant prefers making money to setting it on fire.

~~~
aleister_777
All hail the profits!

